# Ssbhm



## Tiffany08 (Feb 20, 2014)

Are there any ssbhm on the dims forums?


----------



## Goreki (Feb 21, 2014)

No, sorry. There were, but they were all asked to leave about three years ago because they were taking all the attention from the skinny guys who wanted to become bhm.

Now I think they're all on grommr.


----------



## mischel (Feb 21, 2014)

We are still here for sure .


----------



## JaneDowFFA (Feb 22, 2014)

SSSBHM are the most amazing to me:wubu:


----------



## tankyguy (Feb 22, 2014)

Fun fact: 50% of SSBHM turn out to be just a bunch of kids in a trenchcoat.


----------



## loopytheone (Feb 22, 2014)

tankyguy said:


> Fun fact: 50% of SSBHM turn out to be just a bunch of kids in a trenchcoat.



Shhh, your embarrassing all the FFAs that get caught out like this! :doh:


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Feb 22, 2014)

We're on strike!


----------



## escapist (Feb 24, 2014)

We are a Myth, wrapped in a mystery, enshrouded by an enigma.....oh wait nope we are here and talk all the time about how this tiny cardboard world wasn't really made for giants like us to walk the Earth anymore.


----------



## tankyguy (Feb 24, 2014)

Lil BigginZ said:


> We're on strike!



What are we trying to get?


----------



## Mordecai (Feb 25, 2014)

The galaxy needed them to form... VOLTRON.


----------



## djudex (Mar 2, 2014)

Mordecai said:


> The galaxy needed them to form... VOLTRON.



That would be one huge-ass robot.


----------



## Melian (Mar 3, 2014)

Every time I glance at this thread title, I think it says "Skyrim" and then become disappointed when it isn't.


----------



## Amaranthine (Mar 3, 2014)

Melian said:


> Every time I glance at this thread title, I think it says "Skyrim" and then become disappointed when it isn't.



And now I'm disappointed there's no fatties in Skyrim. I did a search for a mod, and found this wonderful post: 



> Why no obese people? I understand during medi-evil times people were more poor / didn't have access to fattier foods / did more manual labor.
> 
> But with all these cheese wheels around and the "house-wives" I can hardly justify the lack of fatties in Skyrim. I think top priority for the modding community should be delegating all time and resources to program proper obese / fat people of varying levels.
> 
> ...



^ Pretty much what I would say. Hai guise, we need fatties...for realism. Yeah. Realism. DO IT QUICKLY I NEED IT NOW.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 3, 2014)

Amaranthine said:


> And now I'm disappointed there's no fatties in Skyrim. I did a search for a mod, and found this wonderful post:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Pretty much what I would say. Hai guise, we need fatties...for realism. Yeah. Realism. DO IT QUICKLY I NEED IT NOW.



You're a pervert



Melian said:


> Every time I glance at this thread title, I think it says "Skyrim" and then become disappointed when it isn't.



Even though you didn't say anything at all sexual, you're still a pervert.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Mar 3, 2014)

Amaranthine said:


> And now I'm disappointed there's no fatties in Skyrim. I did a search for a mod, and found this wonderful post:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Pretty much what I would say. Hai guise, we need fatties...for realism. Yeah. Realism. DO IT QUICKLY I NEED IT NOW.





Melian said:


> Every time I glance at this thread title, I think it says "Skyrim" and then become disappointed when it isn't.


----------



## Melian (Mar 3, 2014)

Amaranthine said:


> And now I'm disappointed there's no fatties in Skyrim. I did a search for a mod, and found this wonderful post:
> 
> ^ Pretty much what I would say. Hai guise, we need fatties...for realism. Yeah. Realism. DO IT QUICKLY I NEED IT NOW.



Fuck...that was my thought exactly, about the cheese wheels.



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Even though you didn't say anything at all sexual, you're still a pervert.



Butt sex.



Lil BigginZ said:


>



LOL. Fuck Talos.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vcx6UbMCtfI


----------



## tankyguy (Mar 3, 2014)

I blame Sanguine, Daedric Prince of debauchery, gluttony and greed.
He's been slacking off at temping mortals in Skyrim.

He's also the Prince of sloth, so go figure.


----------



## Amaranthine (Mar 3, 2014)

tankyguy said:


> I blame Sanguine, Daedric Prince of debauchery, gluttony and greed.
> He's been slacking off at temping mortals in Skyrim.
> 
> He's also the Prince of sloth, so go figure.



Oh man, I was JUST thinking about Sanguine earlier. Definitely my favorite Daedric Prince :wubu: And perhaps my own career aspiration. I could go for a mod with those specifics of Daedric temptation... 


I think this is the best route this thread could have taken.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 3, 2014)

Amaranthine said:


> Oh man, I was JUST thinking about Sanguine earlier. Definitely my favorite Daedric Prince :wubu: And perhaps my own career aspiration. I could go for a mod with those specifics of Daedric temptation...
> 
> 
> I think this is the best route this thread could have taken.



The only way this could have gone better is if we had taken a turn towards the "who are you eating" route.


----------



## Amaranthine (Mar 3, 2014)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> The only way this could have gone better is if we had taken a turn towards the "who are you eating" route.



What _kind_ of eating, though? Could it be both? There's the fragments of an Xzibit meme in my head (something something something, cannibalism during oral sex something something) but I can't make it work.

Concluding thoughts: There should be a survival horror video-game where you can harvest the meat off any humanoids you kill. Additionally, they should all be fat.


----------



## tankyguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Amaranthine said:


> Oh man, I was JUST thinking about Sanguine earlier. Definitely my favorite Daedric Prince :wubu: And perhaps my own career aspiration. I could go for a mod with those specifics of Daedric temptation...



I love the way you think.
:smitten:


----------



## Melian (Mar 4, 2014)

Amaranthine said:


> What _kind_ of eating, though? Could it be both? There's the fragments of an Xzibit meme in my head (something something something, cannibalism during oral sex something something) but I can't make it work.
> 
> Concluding thoughts: There should be a survival horror video-game where you can harvest the meat off any humanoids you kill. Additionally, they should all be fat.



4 Ways to Eat People in Skyrim
1. random human flesh (ingredient)
2. as a werewolf
3. equip Ring of Namira
4. as a vampire (more of a human drink, though)


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 4, 2014)

Man, I come in here thinking I'm going to read about SSBHMs and find it's another Skyrim thread.


----------



## tankyguy (Mar 4, 2014)

LillyBBBW said:


> Man, I come in here thinking I'm going to read about SSBHMs and find it's another Skyrim thread.



How about a compromise of reading about SSBHM _playing_ Skyrim?

One time I'm exploring with my warrior kitted out with heavy Daedric Armor and Volendrung when a lone female Forsworn comes out of nowhere charging me. I swing by reflex and it goes into the cinematic for the 'bear hug' attack that sometimes plays with 2h weapons with her yelling "I'm going to enjoy this!"

After the cinematic finishes, she says "...I yield..." as she slides down a gentle slope into a brook and then floats away downstream.
I never even got her name.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 4, 2014)

tankyguy said:


> How about a compromise of reading about SSBHM _playing_ Skyrim?
> 
> One time I'm exploring with my warrior kitted out with heavy Daedric Armor and Volendrung when a lone female Forsworn comes out of nowhere charging me. I swing by reflex and it goes into the cinematic for the 'bear hug' attack that sometimes plays with 2h weapons with her yelling "I'm going to enjoy this!"
> 
> ...



Haha, nice one!


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 4, 2014)

I suggest anecdotes of ssBHM playing platformers and/or JRPGs! Does anybody want to have a massive retro video game party with me?


----------



## Greyghost (Mar 5, 2014)

Do I count? I'm 410 right now.


----------



## Melian (Mar 6, 2014)

Greyghost said:


> Do I count? I'm 410 right now.



I don't know. Are you at least a thane of Whiterun?


----------



## gotigersgo2000 (Mar 6, 2014)

What about those of us around the SSBHM mark (somewhere in the upper 300/lower 400 range) that don't play RPG's? Where do we belong?


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 6, 2014)

gotigersgo2000 said:


> What about those of us around the SSBHM mark (somewhere in the upper 300/lower 400 range) that don't play RPG's? Where do we belong?



That depends, do you play platformers?


----------



## gotigersgo2000 (Mar 7, 2014)

The only games I play are card games (gin, rummy, poker, blackjack, Uno, NO hearts or spades), trivia, and this hybrid of water polo/ basketball/ judo my friends and I play during the summer. Never been into video/computer games, though I wish I was. The only game I can play for hours is Tetris. Almost everyone I know loves their XBox or PS4 or WoW. I just can't get into them, and would prefer to read or do something else.

Guess I don't belong.


----------



## Melian (Mar 7, 2014)

gotigersgo2000 said:


> Guess I don't belong.



Oh don't be that way. I just derailed a thread that was already dead - if anyone wants to engage in relevant discussion here, don't be put off by the thread decomposer!


----------



## gotigersgo2000 (Mar 7, 2014)

Melian said:


> Oh don't be that way. I just derailed a thread that was already dead - if anyone wants to engage in relevant discussion here, don't be put off by the thread decomposer!



Sorry, I forgot to put the sarcasm emoticon :doh:


----------



## AppreSheAte (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm gaining, definitely getting quite a large belly, and have crossed the 300 lb mark, but I'm also fairly tall, 6-2, and other than having a bigger belly, am not that large overall. I'm not sure if I'd stay at 300 lbs for long if I stopped overeating. Do I count yet as a SSBHM?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 7, 2014)

gotigersgo2000 said:


> The only games I play are card games (gin, rummy, poker, blackjack, Uno, NO hearts or spades), trivia, and this hybrid of water polo/ basketball/ judo my friends and I play during the summer. Never been into video/computer games, though I wish I was. The only game I can play for hours is Tetris. Almost everyone I know loves their XBox or PS4 or WoW. I just can't get into them, and would prefer to read or do something else.
> 
> Guess I don't belong.



Nope, don't say that. I play only solitaire and mahjong. And I don't judo or anything that requires movement or thinking. I mostly sit in the back of the room, knit and cap on people. Somehow I'm mixed up in this thread too so you've got company. There's coffee back here.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 7, 2014)

LillyBBBW said:


> Nope, don't say that. I play only solitaire and mahjong. And I don't judo or anything that requires movement or thinking. I mostly sit in the back of the room, knit and cap on people. Somehow I'm mixed up in this thread too so you've got company. There's coffee back here.



You just made Renee laugh so hard. Cheers!


----------



## terpsichore (Mar 8, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> I suggest anecdotes of ssBHM playing platformers and/or JRPGs!



not exactly what you asked for, but here's a fat guy playing splinter cell  enjoy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WGYnD00PVQ


----------



## Mordecai (Mar 8, 2014)

Melian said:


> Oh don't be that way. I just derailed a thread that was already dead - if anyone wants to engage in relevant discussion here, don't be put off by the thread decomposer!



Necrophilia is such a turn on.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Mar 8, 2014)

Mordecai said:


> Necrophilia is such a turn on.



Hey man, dead girls don't say no.


----------



## terpsichore (Mar 8, 2014)

gotigersgo2000 said:


> Where do we belong?



on my lap. or in any other position of your choice, as long as there's squishing involved.


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 8, 2014)

terpsichore said:


> not exactly what you asked for, but here's a fat guy playing splinter cell  enjoy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WGYnD00PVQ



....okay, that is like something out of the start of a sci fi BHM erotic film as far as I am concerned! I volunteer myself to be a sassy female sidekick/love interest! :wubu:


----------



## terpsichore (Mar 8, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> ....okay, that is like something out of the start of a sci fi BHM erotic film as far as I am concerned! I volunteer myself to be a sassy female sidekick/love interest! :wubu:



i know right? someone should write an action movie where the ass-kicking hero is a fat guy. James-Bond-esque romantic scenes included, of course.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Mar 8, 2014)

terpsichore said:


> i know right? someone should write an action movie where the ass-kicking hero is a fat guy. James-Bond-esque romantic scenes included, of course.



I want to be this ass kicking fat hero.


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 8, 2014)

terpsichore said:


> i know right? someone should write an action movie where the ass-kicking hero is a fat guy. James-Bond-esque romantic scenes included, of course.





Lil BigginZ said:


> I want to be this ass kicking fat hero.



We have our hero, let's get this show on the road! :smitten:


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Mar 8, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> We have our hero, let's get this show on the road! :smitten:



Nah nah nah nah nah nah nah nah FATMAN! 







Halloween from 3 years ago.


----------



## terpsichore (Mar 8, 2014)

no no no, loopy and the youtube guy are the heroes. you and I are the world's most wanted jewel theives, notorious for our daring heists. can we outwit them all? someone will have to write the screenplay to find out.


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 8, 2014)

Lil BigginZ said:


> Nah nah nah nah nah nah nah nah FATMAN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha, I would so have been stalking you around everywhere! :smitten:



terpsichore said:


> no no no, loopy and the youtube guy are the heroes. you and I are the world's most wanted jewel theives, notorious for our daring heists. can we outwit them all? someone will have to write the screenplay to find out.



Oh wow, I am loving this thought! I think we have a blockbuster in the making! Or the start of a FFA/BHM erotic film! Either works for me!


----------



## terpsichore (Mar 8, 2014)

terpsichore said:


> on my lap. or in any other position of your choice, as long as there's squishing involved.



oops, just read in another thread that you're married. sorry, didn't mean to be inappropriate! i must amend that to say all *single* BHM's are cordially invited to squish me.


----------



## terpsichore (Mar 8, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> Oh wow, I am loving this thought! I think we have a blockbuster in the making! Or the start of a FFA/BHM erotic film! Either works for me!



the funny thing is, the guy in the splinter cell video is a screenwriter/playwright and does film production.  (i don't know him personally, but i work with several people who also work with him on projects.) i can totally picture him writing something like that!


----------



## dublover42 (Mar 22, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> That depends, do you play platformers?



Love platformers! Jak & Daxter, Sly cooper & Ratchet & Clank! :wubu:


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 22, 2014)

dublover42 said:


> Love platformers! Jak & Daxter, Sly cooper & Ratchet & Clank! :wubu:



Hehehe, would you mind a young lady watching you play and cheering you along? I love watching platformers but I am terrible at playing most of them!


----------



## dublover42 (Mar 23, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> Hehehe, would you mind a young lady watching you play and cheering you along? I love watching platformers but I am terrible at playing most of them!



Anytime, there's plenty of room for ya!


----------



## daniel (Mar 24, 2014)

In the meantime I gained also from BHM to ssBHM- 78 kg in 18 months and I feel that big difference- in total now 245 kg. Most interesting is that the fat structure became more and more wobbling, much cellulite and hanging flab on nearly all body parts. So it is a big difference to a BHM. I like it very much.


----------



## djudex (Mar 24, 2014)

So, going back to the beginning of this thread I'd like to just put this down right over.....here.

NSFW

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/52372/?


----------



## Wanderer (Mar 30, 2014)

daniel said:


> In the meantime I gained also from BHM to ssBHM- 78 kg in 18 months and I feel that big difference- in total now 245 kg. Most interesting is that the fat structure became more and more wobbling, much cellulite and hanging flab on nearly all body parts. So it is a big difference to a BHM. I like it very much.



Congratulations!  For the non-metric crowd, that means he's gone up 171.6 pounds in the last year and a half, to a total of 540 pounds.

Any recommendations for those of us who can't seem to even get to 300? Namely, me?


----------



## LeoGibson (Mar 30, 2014)

Wanderer said:


> ...Any recommendations for those of us who can't seem to even get to 300? Namely, me?



Eat more and move around less. That should do it. That will be $500 for the consultation fee.


----------



## BigChaz (Mar 30, 2014)

LeoGibson said:


> Eat more and move around less. That should do it. That will be $500 for the consultation fee.



Uh, I think you forgot a very important step. You also have to worship satan while dressed as a pig


----------



## Paquito (Mar 30, 2014)

The pentagram has to be made from a mixture of bacon fat and the blood of the latest Jenny Craig spokesperson too.


----------

